# Nuflor Milk Withdraw



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there a withdraw for Nuflor? If so, what is it?

Thankyou


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Forever. I do not like that stuff. I would with hold for 7-14 days and send a sample into the lab for a residual test. Then go from there with weekly tests or make some cheese/yogurt. The cheese will not culture with residuals in the milk.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes but for respiratory specific nothing else works like it does!
It is consolidated in the lungs and because it is mostly a cattle drug it is still very effective in goats.
It does have a very long withdrawal for meat so I could guess the milk time would be extended as well.
I don't know that it has been tested in milk. The charts I saw say do not use in lactating cows so....
I guess Jen is right... forever! Why have you chosen it? It is effective but be sure to give banamine in conjunction so to prevent lung scarring.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

The vet prescribed it.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I found on the Fiasco Farms website that the milk withdrawal from NuFlor is 28 days. I was bummed. My one sorry-excuse-for-a-milker Nubian doe only gives a cup of milk twice a day and to have to not use it killed me. I did give it to the chickens, though.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

28 days IS FOREVER in a commercial dairy and a home dairy for that matter.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Naxcel was originally an upper respiratory drug, the use of it and banamine is the gold standard, and although there is no testing on the dosages we give, and also knowing it is one of the only drugs that works on mastitis, the zero milk withdrawal may not be exactly true  Course the best, cheapest upper respiratory drug is gentamyacin. Vicki


----------

